# MF 35 smoke



## wvfarmboy (Mar 24, 2013)

i just bought a MF35 needs a rebuild for engine blue smoke like crazy. blowing oil like crazy. 1961 model got it for $500. 3cly Perkins, i like to rebuild engine. it needs work, is it hard to rebuild any help would be nice? can i get away with bottom rebuild, or due i need to rebuild head. thank you


----------



## chop342 (Mar 26, 2006)

if you are going to the trouble of a teardown with that age and the engine being that tired i would definitely recommend you at least have the head checked by your local machine shop. Perkins engines are not the worlds longest living engines by design so if you are already spending money to do the bottom end i would advise a few dollars for a machine shop checkout on your head


----------



## wvfarmboy (Mar 24, 2013)

I down loaded shop manual for this tractor, I send head off. Im going to put new clutch in to. I going to have crank checked. I think I have new oil pump installed to. I have got front end tore apart now. I think I can rebuild whole motor for less thin $1500.00


----------

